# CDO Discourse: Hashut Wants You!



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Calling all Chaos Dwarf enthusiasts!

Collectors, players, hobbyists, artists and writers, please know that a bright future awaits Chaos Dwarfs Online! For those of you who may not be interested in Chaos Dwarfs but want to have thriving forums to call your online home in the future, please pay heed, for a relatively new forum software known as Discourse (not Discord, the chat program) has been made available, and it has resparked activity and caused our membership to surge back up after years of rearguard action and decline.

A year ago, we managed to set up a freshly rebooted forum thanks in particular to the sterling technical efforts of our Daemonsmith Xander, and with special mention to our pillar of community known as Zanko, who has supported us generously: 









Chaos Dwarfs Online


A place for fans of Chaos Dwarfs for tabletop wargaming with miniatures.




discourse.chaos-dwarfs.com





A year later, all bugs and child sicknesses have been ironed out, and now registration runs smoothly as it should. The software has proven remarkably positive, by combining the best aspects of old forums such as rational archive mode and community, with the best aspects of social media, such as mobile friendliness and notifications.

As such new CDO is not a gone-with-the-wind platform that will shrink your attention span akin to so many new platforms these days, but an honest to Hashut forum, where you can actually find stuff again.

And best of all, new CDO has easy direct image upload!

So now you can upload images directly from your phone, although it is still possible to link forums through third party sites such as Reddit if you so prefer. This function is absolutely crucial.

To sum it all up, the forum will make your CDO experience better than ever, and has provided us far better tech for updates and security.

The old forum will stay open for years to come, as we will slowly transfer all content manually in arduous bursts. As such, no treasures of yore will be lost, but it will all be reuploaded to new CDO, gemstone by gemstone. For many, it will be a chance to experience these community creations for the first time.

We invite old veterans back into the warmth, and welcome new members alike. Join new CDO and share your Chaos Dwarf goodness today. All systems and wargames and setting are welcome to our friendly hobby hub.

And remember, adopting Discourse may prove a solution to any potential forum problems of your own as well, though I would advise to contact me so I can put you in contact with our tech-guru Xander for closer details in private conversations.

Cheers


----------

